# What do you use for sheep fencing?



## beamersstar (Apr 14, 2012)

I currently keep my sheep in a woven wire pasture.  I would like to get them a bigger area to munch on and I hear that you can keep them in electric fencing.  Is this true.  I know I will need more wires than I use with my horses for sure.  Just want to make sure I have everything covered before I turn them out.  Half of my herd is friendly and will follow me anywhere.  The other half no so much.  I do plan on having a solid corral at the corner of this pasture.  I would go ahead with woven wire but finances are not there right now.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gracie9205 (Apr 14, 2012)

The only thing that bothers me about electric fencing is the predator issue.  We have TONS of coyotes down here that would make a quick snack of my flock if they weren't safely behind woven wire!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 14, 2012)

At the moment we don't have a perimeter fence, but when we do put one up, I'd like it to be woven wire. Just for the added protection.

That being said, we have kept our sheep in a 5-strand electric fence. We currently rotational graze using portable electra-net fences. They won't keep determined sheep in or predators out, but we keep llamas with our sheep, so that hasn't been an issue in a long time.

If you go with the electric fence, you will need at least 5 wires.


----------



## beamersstar (Apr 14, 2012)

That would be where the solid corral came in.  I would have them shut up nightly and they do have a guard donkey that hangs out there with them.  She is pretty good at her job.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a variety of fencing here but are gradually redoing it all & putting in 5 wire electric Hi-Tensile. Around our perimeter we do have woven wire & also hang NiteGuards ( http://www.niteguard.com/pages/Home )  on the fence every 100 ft. This has really helped with the coyotes. The sheep, for the most part respect the electric fence but of course there is always one that doesn't. 

Our main problem is going to be at weaning time - we will then have to put up electric netting to keep the lambs in as they will go through the regular electric fence. 

Liz


----------

